# My New Tank Build..About to commence.



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

So this is what I'm looking at so far... 55Lx26Hx18D...I would have gone for the full 60" but a window is in the way. So, by my calculations 55x18x26 = 222.86 gallons. The top of the tank will sit at 5' which I think will be good for viewing...any comments are more than welcomed.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I only get about a 111g based on a 55x18x26 are you missing a part of the equation?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

ahhh my mistake, you are going to have basically an L shaped tank ?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

nope, there are two 55" tanks, so that would make it 110x18x26!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

yes that is the idea, one large L shaped tank.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Have you seen this tank? Same idea - L shaped tank. Just bigger:
http://www.mastcanada.org/tanks/mark_howarth/mast_mark_howarth.html


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

hahahaha if I only had the room, believe me I would do it.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well my landlord was in my place today and isn't happy with the 55 and 90 being setup so i guess my plan to go bigger will have to be put on hold...i can alway dream until it's finally possible for me to do.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

If anyone else is interested in the design and wants to build it for themselves please feel free, just post pics so i can live vicariously thru you, haha.

Otherwise, please close thread if necessary.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

yea landlords can be pricks sometimes. what they dont know is that most people who keep to the aquarium hooby are generally more energy effecient people. Turn lights off, save water etc. I had an issue with my small 20 gallon years ago! then when i showed her the hydro bills, and she noticed that we were using less energy and less water than her previous tenants, she had no issue what so ever. I am sure it helped that I was doing more than what she expected.. patching holes, plumbing etc.
There is also something in the landlord tenant act somewhere about animals being family, and they cant say no to them.. but dont quote me on it.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I am just guessing but maybe the landlord saw the huge amount of water and panicked when he thought of the liability. When I got my 210 gallon I gave the insurance company a heads up so if there was a problem they couldn't say they had no idea I had 2 tonnes of water in my living room. My policy covers it but it didn't cost any extra. Point is, maybe he thinks this will cost him. Might be worth looking into his exact reasons. When the love of fish bites you there is always a way to get more


----------

